# Ample Sound releases Bass Riffer for Virtual Bass Instruments (v2.5 updates)



## Jason Morin (Mar 2, 2017)

*UPDATE:

Update your Ample Basses to v2.51

Changes:
-Added 300 new riffs.
-Smoother interval between notes.
-Riffer Preference parameters now can be saved.
-"A#6" for Riffer play toggle.
-Changed the default riff export mode to "StrMan".
-Changed some Riffer Metronome settings.
-Changed the default cycle mode to "Round Robin".

Fixed bugs:
-Fixed the bug that exported bend and vibrato would crash Logic Pro.
-Fixed the bug that sound can not be stopped when Dice window is open.

All updates are free of charge for owners of corresponding Ample Bass. Users can get their updates through the MyAmpleSound page: http://www.amplesound.net/en/account.asp

Remember, 25% off all Ample Basses until April 3.*







www.amplesound.net has released free version 2.5 updates for all six of its virtual bass instruments.

The updates include a new module, Riffer, a riff generator featuring MIDI edit of stringed instruments, multiple formats conversion, automatic riff creation, etc. The initial update includes 500 classic riffs.









*String Roll – Original notation of stringed instrument*

Riffer uses the notation invented by Ample Sound – String Roll. Traditional tab can only write quantized MIDI. It only records fingering without directly showing important information such as pitch, velocity and so on. While a Piano Roll can show MIDI in good detail, it cannot avoid using keyswitches and MIDI controller for fingering, articulation, expression of stringed instruments, resulting in messy notation.

String Roll preserves the composing details of MIDI while it can clearly show fingering, articulation, expression, and even noise in string performances. Every note has 8 attributes - pitch, velocity, length, off velocity, articulation, legato, vibrato and bend, with which the user can make a delicate lick.

As shown in the image, these 4 lines represent 4 bass strings. Text on the notes represents pitch, Color represents velocity, and length represents duration. Four independent attributes - articulation, legato, vibrato, bend - are shown as icons above. Additionally, any noise including fret buzz, finger slapping or any other special performing skills could be written on the FX-line, which is below the 4 bass strings.

Information shown on the notes can be switched to various parameters such as pitch, fret, pitch + fret, velocity, duration, off velocity.

The user can easily use the graphic curve above to create a bend. Pitch wheel messages generated can also be used for bend in other virtual instruments.

Swing, Velocity Humanization, Velocity Proportion and other real-time parameters can give controllable humanization for quantized MIDI notes.











*Dice - Automatic Composing*

Select the number of notes, key, chord or scale, style, range of velocity, click the dice and a main riff will be created. It is not simply a random algorithm, it summarizes the rules of scale and groove of different styles through analyzing a bunch of music scores.

*Multiple Formats Conversion:*

Writing and composing in the Riffer, users no longer need to worry about complex fingering, articulation and expression. They can directly drag the riff to a MIDI track of their DAW. Every fingering, articulation, and expression will be automatically converted to MIDI keyswitch and controller. Riffer humanizations can also be included in MIDI.

The user can also import their own MIDI files and tabs into Riffer without any loss (for tab to riff).

*Other news in 2.5 Update:*

Ample Metal Ray5 Bass adds some new samples. Users need to install the full installer to upgrade.
New Tab Player UI, added Tab to Riff feature.
User need to install Bass_Riffs_Installer for the presets.

*Update Celebration Event*

all six Ample Bass are 25% off from March 3rd to April 3rd for both individual and bundle purchase.



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 2, 2017)

Love this. Love my Amplesound guitars. So there's a 2.5 update for ABU?

Links would be nice in the content above by the way´´´´´´´´


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 2, 2017)

Excellent, looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## jvsax (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm definitely using this on my next project! Looks like a fantastic enhancement.


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 3, 2017)

Fantastic job guys at Ample Sound, for me the best acoustic guitar and contrabass


----------



## jvsax (Mar 3, 2017)

I just downloaded the Riffer and the 2.5 update...Amazing tool! Just what I've been looking for.


----------



## Jason Morin (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you all !

For those who don't own an Ample Sound Bass, please download and try out for 7 days an Ample trial bass that has Riffer (Mac and PC):

*Download:* amplesound.net

Ample Bass Upright (Trial) v2.5
Ample Bass Precision(Trial) v2.5


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 3, 2017)

I have several Amplesound guitars (and love them) but no basses. Could this be the time for that to change? ... as soon as I get back in my studio I shall avail myself of the trial. 

Any chance of this being implemented for 6 strings?


----------



## drumman (Mar 4, 2017)

This is brilliant! AmpleSound, please give the person who thought of this a pay raise. I installed the update, fiddled around with Riffer for, oh, 10 minutes maybe, looked up and two hours had actually gone by. A massive step forward in creating more realistic bass tracks.


----------



## Jason Morin (Mar 22, 2017)

*UPDATE:*

Update your Ample Basses to v2.51

Changes:
-Added 300 new riffs.
-Smoother interval between notes.
-Riffer Preference parameters now can be saved.
-"A#6" for Riffer play toggle.
-Changed the default riff export mode to "StrMan".
-Changed some Riffer Metronome settings.
-Changed the default cycle mode to "Round Robin".

Fixed bugs:
-Fixed the bug that exported bend and vibrato would crash Logic Pro.
-Fixed the bug that sound can not be stopped when Dice window is open.

All updates are free of charge for owners of corresponding Ample Bass. Users can get their updates through the MyAmpleSound page: http://www.amplesound.net/en/account.asp

*Remember, 25% off all Ample Basses until April 3.*


----------



## drumman (Mar 22, 2017)

Jason, where should the installer go, i.e., into what folder should it install? I'm on PC. I have ABP all in a folder called "Ample Sound ABP." Inside that folder is "Ample Sound," and that is where the update wanted to install, so I let it. But I don't see any new midi files when I go to upload them from the Riffer tab. Maybe I'm missing the obvious...

I'm asking here in case your answer might help others, too.

Thanks!


----------



## Jason Morin (Mar 26, 2017)

The presets are not in update installer, buthet in full installer and this file

Bass Riffer Preset Installer

Login and download it here
http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp


----------

